# euphoria in the tent



## reidser (Dec 4, 2009)

well here's my little offering to the table..4 x euphoria from dutch passion..i germed 5 seeds overnight(26th oct) in a glass of water and then put them in a paper towel keeping em moist...they all popped the next day except one who just didnt want the chance of life no matter what we done!!!:ignore: so i got them in soil(bio buzz ph 6.2 mixed with perlite,lime and veremiculite) and under 4 x25w cfl's...i was gonna put em straight under 400w hps but irish intercepted this bad move just in time and told me to get some cfl's sorted for the wee ones.so after two weeks under the cfls i got my hands on a 400w m/h and here we are..these pics were takin last night..i've kept the cfls going just over the one in the brown pot....its my first grow so any advice would be great sure loads of you's have helped without even knowing already
be good friends
reidser


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello Reidser 

Nice looking Plants.

I can see leaf twist starting in pics 3 & 4.

Do you know your PH?

eace:


----------



## reidser (Dec 4, 2009)

hey hippy
ive only got one of the cheap ph meters so must get a digital one for peace of mind cause the other one does my head in..the tap waters ph is 5.0 or so..few drops of ph up and it reads 6.5-7.0..the soil is 6.5 - 7.0..well it was the last time...is twisting because of ph or the light..cause if its light i moved the pots around after i took the pics..


----------



## reidser (Dec 9, 2009)

here's an update on my plants...i've been giving them small bit of root and super vits from hesi-bloom(dont know much about nutes as first time)..i got a digital ph meter and my tap water is actually 7.2 so corecting that to 6.7 wit ph down...when should i start looking out  for signs of sex...i tried couple of close ups but camera aint the best....
later
reidser


----------



## Locked (Dec 9, 2009)

Signs of sex shld show after you get alternating nodes...I can usually spot males before the females...I wld get the ph down a lil bit more to 6.5 if you can...6.7 is a lil on the high end... it's fine but if your meter is off by more then +.1 then you cld be locking out some nutrients...all in all your plants look good


----------



## reidser (Dec 9, 2009)

cool hl thanks for that..i'll get it dropped to 6.5 so..dont know why i didnt get digital ph tester from the start...much more idiot friendly than the cheap dial ones!!..soil is at 6.5...these are fem seeds but i still have to watch out for males,right???
later


----------



## Locked (Dec 9, 2009)

reidser said:
			
		

> cool hl thanks for that..i'll get it dropped to 6.5 so..dont know why i didnt get digital ph tester from the start...much more idiot friendly than the cheap dial ones!!..soil is at 6.5...these are fem seeds but i still have to watch out for males,right???
> later



You hve to watch out for he/she(hermies)...


----------



## Callawave (Dec 9, 2009)

reidser said:
			
		

> hey hippy
> ive only got one of the cheap ph meters so must get a digital one for peace of mind cause the other one does my head in..the tap waters ph is 5.0


They look sweet Reidser  
Are you certain that your tap water is 5.0? That sounds very acidic for tap water.  
I'd invest in that digital meter and make sure! :watchplant: 
I'm onboard man. Hope it goes well for you. :cool2:


----------



## reidser (Dec 9, 2009)

Callawave said:
			
		

> They look sweet Reidser
> Are you certain that your tap water is 5.0? That sounds very acidic for tap water.
> I'd invest in that digital meter and make sure! :watchplant:
> I'm onboard man. Hope it goes well for you. :cool2:


 
hey callawave
your right...the crap ph meter lied to me!!!as i said invested in digital one and tap water is 7.2 so were gonna ph it down to 6.5...thanks for droppin in good to have you onboard


----------



## Callawave (Dec 9, 2009)

7.2 is pretty neutral, but did you know that if the hardness in your tap water is the permanent type rather than the temporary type, it's fairly difficult to buffer and hold a low pH.
Get Santa to bring you an RO unit if you plan to grow long term. You wont regret it, and your tea and coffee will taste a lot better.


----------



## reidser (Dec 10, 2009)

Callawave said:
			
		

> 7.2 is pretty neutral, but did you know that if the hardness in your tap water is the permanent type rather than the temporary type, it's fairly difficult to buffer and hold a low pH.
> Get Santa to bring you an RO unit if you plan to grow long term. You wont regret it, and your tea and coffee will taste a lot better.


 
an RO unit??i'm planning to grow long term alright..how much are we talkin...will this use up all my santa gift tokens in one swoop!!
ha it feels like i'm buying  something new every week for my new hobbie...wonder if i can get a raise!!


----------



## IRISH (Dec 10, 2009)

ok bro. i see you made it over the hump. lol...forget the ro right now reidser. just keep on the track your on...stay at the same scedule...let me get the crew up in here to take a look. lol...  ...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 10, 2009)

ok brother. help is on the way... ...

i dont see a fan in the tent? were going to be needing some air movement in there bro...pronto...

tell us about your lighting, and ventilation reidser?...(it's time to turn on the 400mh man)...but first things first. we need to know what your working with in terms of ventilation before that light goes on...

and your ph is a main concern at this point. did you get a digi ph pen, or meter? were looking at between 6.5-6.8. thats what you need to shoot for...

told you i would'nt leave you hanging brother...lol...lol...

give us all the info you have on your set-up...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks good reidser :aok:

Just keep an eye on your pH and everything should be fine. Then things get real fine when you start smoking your own buds


Like* HL *mentioned, no sex till alternating nodes show


----------



## reidser (Dec 10, 2009)

mr irish to the rescue!!!thanks bro..k i have a homebox tent.1mx1mx2m. wit intake and out take fans..outtake is a bit stronger and its connected to a carbon filter..at the moment i dont really run the intake...only comes on 4 times a day cause there's vent flaps open at the bottom of the tent..theres a termostat plugged in to the outtake..it kicks in if temp gets 28 degrees otherwise it just runs at a minimum...i bought a digital ph meter...so much  handier eh!!!..the 400m/h has been on em for a week now and there starting to get going..everyday theres a noticable stretch..my humidity is a bit of a worry though its going from 80 down to 40 or so sometimes..ph in water is 6.7 and soil is 6.5...
talk soon  bro be good


----------



## reidser (Dec 10, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looks good reidser :aok:
> 
> Just keep an eye on your pH and everything should be fine. Then things get real fine when you start smoking your own buds
> 
> ...


 
cool pc..smoking my own buds:hubba: i like the sound of that...why didnt i do this ages ago!!!so much to learn
thanks for checking in


----------



## reidser (Dec 10, 2009)

and your ph is a main concern at this point. did you get a digi ph pen, or meter?

its a ph pen...65 euro ...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 10, 2009)

now your playing with power bro... ...and yes, you will not fail. i told you this before a ways back...one thing you can say about ol Irish, he's a consistant kinda guy... ...

how far is the mh from the tops of your (girls)?...you can put something solid under them to bring them up to the light also...make sure the light is secured very well. don't want any accidents...

try putting a big bowl of water on the tent floor to raise your rh...be careful when misting them with the light on. you could blow the bulb easily...


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

First of all welcome to MP! You picked one hell of a mentor there young paddiuan. I have concerns fer your ladies with no direct fan and your bigger bulb. Watch  fer heat issues. Looking good so far bud, the biggest hump to get over in veging you've already done.......you germed and have greenage! This takes a bit to finish to get to flower but not that long. Look into lst or low stress training to evenout your canopy when you put those bad ladies to flower. I think lst training is the next order of buisness. Not ready fer it yet but soon......ok, i;m pulling up the vape fer this one.


----------



## Callawave (Dec 10, 2009)

reidser said:
			
		

> an RO unit??i'm planning to grow long term alright..how much are we talkin...


Hey Reidser. Well as Irish pointed out, theres no need to rush out the door and buy one today. But like I said. If youre planning to grow in the LONG TERM, you and your plants will love it! Water managment it sooooo much easier than with tap water. Plus the added benefit of no clinkers in your kettle and no scum on your tea. :spit: 
As for price. I just bought a new unit for £60 which produces 12 gallons per day. Just right for your growing needs, and your tea and coffee making. Some of em will give you 40 gallons a day. But thats just OVERKILL! And a lot dearer.
If you decide you want a unit some time, and you cant find a reasonably priced one on-line, send me a PM and Ill point you in the right direction.
Im really looking forward to comin round an mashin up your crops when theyre done. :joint:


----------



## nvthis (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey hey Reidser, welcome to MP! OK man, things are looking pretty good from here..

It's great that you are all about your ph, but ph should be anything but hard to deal with, and don't wanna let yerself get caught up with an obsession that is gonna suck the fun out of this..  Can I ask why you chose to grow in coco for your first grow? Not a big deal. just curious man So I think I wanna hang out for a bit, if that's cool, and see how this rolls out.

There are a lot of excellent growers on this site. For your first show I might suggest lots and _lots_ of pics. If something is going funny and you don't happen to catch it, I promise ya somebody on here will 

Yo bro IRISH! How's it?


----------



## reidser (Dec 11, 2009)

Callawave said:
			
		

> Hey Reidser. Well as Irish pointed out, theres no need to rush out the door and buy one today. But like I said. If youre planning to grow in the LONG TERM, you and your plants will love it! Water managment it sooooo much easier than with tap water. Plus the added benefit of no clinkers in your kettle and no scum on your tea. :spit:
> As for price. I just bought a new unit for £60 which produces 12 gallons per day. Just right for your growing needs, and your tea and coffee making. Some of em will give you 40 gallons a day. But thats just OVERKILL! And a lot dearer.
> If you decide you want a unit some time, and you cant find a reasonably priced one on-line, send me a PM and Ill point you in the right direction.
> Im really looking forward to comin round an mashin up your crops when theyre done. :joint:


 
well i do go through a hell of a lot of tea so i must take you up on this offer sometime..sounds like a good investment alright..60 pound so 70 or so euro...must win euromillions tonight!!!!..as for mashin up the crops..cant wait bro!!


----------



## reidser (Dec 11, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey hey Reidser, welcome to MP! OK man, things are looking pretty good from here..
> 
> It's great that you are all about your ph, but ph should be anything but hard to deal with, and don't wanna let yerself get caught up with an obsession that is gonna suck the fun out of this..  Can I ask why you chose to grow in coco for your first grow? Not a big deal. just curious man So I think I wanna hang out for a bit, if that's cool, and see how this rolls out.
> 
> ...


 
well nvthis thanks for dropping in...i hear ya loud and clear about taking the fun out of it by constantly wonderin about stuff that shouldnt be a problem...its all sorted now i got the ph tester so thats put to bed for now.its soil i've got my plants in never thought about coco or hydro...maybe later dates for something new...but for now good old soil for the lil ones..later man 
peace


----------



## reidser (Dec 11, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> First of all welcome to MP! You picked one hell of a mentor there young paddiuan. I have concerns fer your ladies with no direct fan and your bigger bulb. Watch fer heat issues. Looking good so far bud, the biggest hump to get over in veging you've already done.......you germed and have greenage! This takes a bit to finish to get to flower but not that long. Look into lst or low stress training to evenout your canopy when you put those bad ladies to flower. I think lst training is the next order of buisness. Not ready fer it yet but soon......ok, i;m pulling up the vape fer this one.


 
thanks for the welcome chef ..ha irish is a jedi alright...the green OB1!
so i'm gonna go up and take few pics and try show you's all a bit more of the setup..ive got a heater up there that has just a cool air fan setting..i dont have it on since i turned on the m/h..my temps are mostly low 20's sometimes up to 28 but thermostat kicks on the outlet fan n draws cool air in..lights off and the lowest temp has been 10..so how often would be the norm to turn on the fan...ten mins every hour???i'll get the pics up now give you a better view
thanks again chef
be good


----------



## the chef (Dec 11, 2009)

a bit confused? in the low 20's? a constant breeze on them will strenghthen the main stem.


----------



## reidser (Dec 11, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> a bit confused? in the low 20's? a constant breeze on them will strenghthen the main stem.


sorry chef my bad..like low 20's celcius...we dont really measure in fahrenheit..its like 75degrees F....yeah i dont think the heater/fan will be economical for me to run constantly so i'll look around for a  fan thats low on energy..


----------



## reidser (Dec 11, 2009)

okay all heres a few pics of the setup so yous can see a bit more of whats going on...
first is the heater fan..View attachment 142930

like i said dont have it running since the m/h has been running
then the termo thats running the outtake fan


pic of the tent floor 

outtake wit carbon filter

this is where it all escapes out of the roof

intake fan TT100

outtake fanTT 125

and a few pics of the plants takin today

[/ATTACH]


----------



## reidser (Dec 11, 2009)

sorry people i've more pics but cant get them up...pressing upload but nothings happening...and dont know  why pic of fan didnt show in last post ...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2009)

12 pics per post maybe?


----------



## nvthis (Dec 11, 2009)

reidser said:
			
		

> well nvthis thanks for dropping in...its soil i've got my plants in never thought about coco or hydro...
> peace


 
Oh, sorry bro! For some reason my mind put some Bio Bizz coco product into this grow  My bad...

Nice setup goin' on man!

A simple occilating fan should pull a negligable draw. Mine goes 24/7 even if my exhaust is off. You definitely want some air movement around your plants.

Hey Reidser, next year plan on flipping a few in mid to late October! We're all gonna get together and see how many folks we can get to coordinate a Christmas harvest! Wanna join in the fun?


----------



## the chef (Dec 11, 2009)

nice set-up! Yeah that heater fan won't do, a cheap osolating fan will do like nvthis said.


----------



## reidser (Dec 11, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry bro! For some reason my mind put some Bio Bizz coco product into this grow My bad...
> 
> Nice setup goin' on man!
> 
> ...


 

well nvthis you can count me in...heads busted i didnt get it together earlier this year to do just that..some crimbo bud of my own!!:ignore: .there's always next year eh..so i'll get the fan sorted asap and give the plants all the love they need..i can sense miss's reidser gettin jealous already lol!!
thanks again all for the help


----------



## reidser (Dec 11, 2009)

ha sorry all i got it..thanks pcduck...it wasnt the 12 pic limit i hadnt saved when resizing so they wouldnt upload ...oops.so here's the rest of the setup..
ph tester...suppose they all do the same so nothing amazing here lol


then the hesi products the dreadlocked man gave me..i've been usin like 1/4 strength once a week give or take

now these 2 pics are just couple of shots of the plants but i dont know exactly what hamster meant by alternating nodes...at what stage do you get them...how many weeks normally??
is there any signs of sex shown on these or is it way too early for that[/ATTACH]
and finally(sorry if i ask dumb q)but the one in the copper pot is growing different to the other 3...its been under the 3x25w cfl's so i moved it out of there and put the smallest one under them cfl's

well thats enough for now..i deserve 2 spliffs of my crappy smoke for that!!god i hate this stuff..its sooo depressing..its the main reason i took this up..payin for rubber!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



talk soon friends


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey man I found ya!  Lookin good bud!  Looks like you have the whole crew in here....lots of combined knowledge with these guys here...listen to them and you will be smokin sticky nugs in no time!

What Ham meant about alternating nodes is that instead of your leaves being straight across from each other on the main stem, one leaf will be higher or lower than the leaf on the other side.  I had pre-flowers before I had alternating nodes this grow.  Thats the first time I had ever seen this; but then the next node to grow out was alternating.  This happened at 4 weeks into veg, must just be a trait of this strain.  Usually they start showing alternating nodes from 4-8 weeks.

Your plants look realy good...nice tight nodal spacing.  Since it looks like you have all the help you need from these fellas...I'm just going to sit back here in the corner and smoke down on NL#5....and get baked.  Good Luck with the grow...although I doubt you'll need it with Irish and the boys rooting for you, and giving you tips.  I'll be back to check ya out later!


----------



## reidser (Dec 12, 2009)

thanks for checkin in LF..true to your word 
we'll just keep the updates comin and let nature do her thing


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey reidser, hows it? Couldn't tell from the pics on sex but you will notice within the next few days to a week from the look of things. LF said it true about alternating nodes. Don't sweat smoking the ragweed. I was there too not to terribly long ago, we all were! The difference is now we controll how our mj looks, taste, and how potent it is! You will be there before you realize it my friend.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 12, 2009)

Reidser nice setup.. I know Kebnekajse has been using Hesi nutes as well with good results.. I normally use my camera to take close up macro shots near the top internodes, and then you can study them on the computer to look for sex of the plant.. Normally it shows after a few days of flowering. I think you will have some great plants in there my friend.

Edit: Chef right as always... The nugs of your own harvest can't really compare to anything else.. I even had a crappy outdoor grow, I harvested way too early due to my nervous parents, and it still proved to be at least as good, as what you can find on the street. You will be addicted to growing after this


----------



## reidser (Dec 16, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Reidser nice setup.. I know Kebnekajse has been using Hesi nutes as well with good results.. I normally use my camera to take close up macro shots near the top internodes, and then you can study them on the computer to look for sex of the plant.. Normally it shows after a few days of flowering. I think you will have some great plants in there my friend.
> 
> Edit: Chef right as always... The nugs of your own harvest can't really compare to anything else.. I even had a crappy outdoor grow, I harvested way too early due to my nervous parents, and it still proved to be at least as good, as what you can find on the street. You will be addicted to growing after this


 
hey risky thanks for the kind words..its going good so far and fingers crossed it stays that way!!!i'm gonna get some pics sorted now so you can see where we at


----------



## reidser (Dec 16, 2009)

hey all,got the fans sorted to get some air going..

there just two little clip on ones that run at 15w..
when you see the pics at the end check out how much more mature the
one in the copper pot is..its way bigger than the other three..this is the 
one that had the cfl's directly over it while the other ones were under
the m/h at the start..will this be a problem or does it matter?the copper pot one is showing female already..at the node a lil growth with white hairs comin out,i'll try get some close ups..thanks again people
peace​


----------



## the chef (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats papa on your daughter. Nice job with the fans.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah man....lookin good!  I got those exact same fans in my grow!

If one is showing sex the rest are not far behind.  As for the taller one it shouldn't be too much of a problem right now, you may want to try some LST on it to keep it even with the others, but I would wait until it shows it's sex.  No sense in waisting the time bending and tying if it turns out to be a male.  Usually I find that the taller plants (if all the same strain) tend to be male...but not neccesarily all of them.  You will want to keep an even canopy when flowering these, so you don't want one 2ft, when the rest are 1 ft...know what I mean?  The taller one will force you to keep your light farther away from the rest.

They look nice and healthy bud!  See ya around.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 18, 2009)

hey bud. looks good...i don't think you'll have a problem with the copper pot as long as it does'nt get cold! it will get cold more easily than the plastic pots, so keep a watch on it...

another thing to watch for at this young stage is not letting the root zone get cold. ie...get em off the floor if its cold at all...

don't worry to much if you get two phenos of different sizes...you can 'boost one up' later if need be...and that brings me to this question bro, can you tell us any info on this gal , Euphoria?... ...

ps, whats your outdoor temps?...

keep up the great job reidser...


----------



## reidser (Dec 18, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> hey bud. looks good...i don't think you'll have a problem with the copper pot as long as it does'nt get cold! it will get cold more easily than the plastic pots, so keep a watch on it...
> 
> another thing to watch for at this young stage is not letting the root zone get cold. ie...get em off the floor if its cold at all...
> 
> ...


 
hey irish..all good i hope
ha well firstly(now you can blame the pics) i just said copper pot not thinking...its plastic just colour i was on about...oops 
and secondly i might have led you all in the wrong direction wit euphoria.....our friends at dutch passion call it euforia!!oops again 
"developed in 1996,a very fine skunk selection,very commercial,very heavy bloom,bumper harvest the famous skunk "high",taste not so sweet as our other skunk selections.one of our favorites".
thc 18%.flower 7 weeks.
well thats how they put it anyway!
the shop that sold em was biggin up these plants and the 7 week flower sounded good for first grow..
ive got the plants raised up off the floor too so nice one for checking that...the watchfull eye!thanks again people


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Good deal brother don't be surprised if it goes more/less than the seven weeks. Do you have a way to check thrich's? Also alot of dp have been reported hermie or male so be on the lookout! Good growing!


----------



## reidser (Dec 19, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Good deal brother don't be surprised if it goes more/less than the seven weeks. Do you have a way to check thrich's? Also alot of dp have been reported hermie or male so be on the lookout! Good growing!


 

alright chef,so ya heard a lot of dp bein hermie!!i've been keepin a close eye alread and keeping me fingers crossed.i dont have anything for checkin thrichs...what kind of cost am i lookin at there bro?..or what do you use for checking?..


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

radio shack if you got one. 60x100 microscope hand held. american is 10-15 dollars.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually I never really looked at the trics... It is more like a hunch for me really. Maybe I have cuts my plants a bit early sometimes, but I like the kinda head high that it gives you.. This time I will let the Nemesis go as long as she needs though.


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

Spend the money risky my bud it's worth it to expirement with different types of high!


----------



## reidser (Dec 19, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Spend the money risky my bud it's worth it to expirement with different types of high!


 

thats grand chef i'll get that sorted as soon as...i was expectin another item that'd rob another few euro from the pocket but thats fine..


----------



## reidser (Dec 19, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Actually I never really looked at the trics... It is more like a hunch for me really. Maybe I have cuts my plants a bit early sometimes, but I like the kinda head high that it gives you.. This time I will let the Nemesis go as long as she needs though.


 
alright risky..so trics are on the buds and change colour as bud matures..eventually tellin us when shes ready to harvest????..and this timing will give different highs??...


----------



## DonJones (Dec 19, 2009)

reidser,

Is that the same variety that BC Bud wants $199.95/seed with a 10 seed minimum for?

What does Dutch Passion claim for THC percentage? I read tha BC Bud claims 45%, but even at that I'm not going to spend right at $2000US for 10 REGULAR seeds.

Good smoking


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

Heres a damn good pic and reference guide by HIE.
www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17609
 this should help you out tremendously!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 19, 2009)

Irish...when I said that about the even canopy I wasn't so concerned with the short ones.  I mean sure you can jack them up.  I was worried about in the end, if they are too tall, I don't think he wants to knock out a ceiling...with my first grow indoors I had stuff growing into the lights at the end...but then I didn't have a place like this to get expert advice to tell me it was time to flip to 12/12 either....your in good hands Reidser, and listen to chef on the scope...you'll thank him for it later.  Your trics will turn red (amber) at the peak of ripeness, you need the scope to see when it is peak time to harvest.


----------



## reidser (Dec 20, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> reidser,
> 
> Is that the same variety that BC Bud wants $199.95/seed with a 10 seed minimum for?
> 
> ...


 
don,how ya gettin on,no its 18% thc in the dutch passion booklet...they cost 40 euro for 5 fem seeds..a seed bank opened in town(its legal to buy seeds here just your not aloud gerrminate them!!!)and he stocks a lot of good dutch and spanish seed brands..my mind is doing overtime already asking myself....why didnt you pick this one or this one..but we made our choice and hopfully we get some good smoke out of the deal..$200 for thc 45% seeds though....you'd want to write your name on a piece of paper cause youd forget it smokin that sh**..i mean most of the thc counts is like 15%thc to 26%thc from the seeds i can get here...is there many high thc brands like that available???


----------



## swampbud (Dec 20, 2009)

reidser, man its great to find someone whos growin the euphoria to, I just dropped my seeds today. looking forward to watching the grow and seein how the ladies grow for you they sure look nice an healthy. get the scope Chef talked bout its the whip and cheap also works sweet.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 20, 2009)

My thoughts on the BC Bud seeds were for $2000 I'll eventually find someone where I can get clones.  I can travel to just about anywhere in the US and back for that and be 100% sure of getting all females, although a male of 2 wouldn't be bad either because I know I could sacrifice one mama per crop to have $200 seeds.  Heck I could sell them for $50 and make a heck of a profit!

I'm still a novice but I know enough to take 1 male and 1 female and put them alone in a sealed grow area and harvest the seeds when they were done.  

By the way off subject, is there any reason why I couldn't reveg a male just like a female?

Good smoking and wishing you the best in growing.


----------



## reidser (Dec 21, 2009)

swampbud said:
			
		

> reidser, man its great to find someone whos growin the euphoria to, I just dropped my seeds today. looking forward to watching the grow and seein how the ladies grow for you they sure look nice an healthy. get the scope Chef talked bout its the whip and cheap also works sweet.


 
swampbud welcome to the grow...so far so good wit these and hopefully it stays that way.was it fem seeds you dropped and how many??
i've few new picks to post now so stay tuned


----------



## reidser (Dec 21, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> My thoughts on the BC Bud seeds were for $2000 I'll eventually find someone where I can get clones. I can travel to just about anywhere in the US and back for that and be 100% sure of getting all females, although a male of 2 wouldn't be bad either because I know I could sacrifice one mama per crop to have $200 seeds. Heck I could sell them for $50 and make a heck of a profit!
> 
> I'm still a novice but I know enough to take 1 male and 1 female and put them alone in a sealed grow area and harvest the seeds when they were done.
> 
> ...


 

hey don,dont know bout revegin a male but i'm sure someone does ..for the seeds though..how hard is it to get seeds...different laws all over so we'd be here all night eh...thanks for checkin in dj


----------



## reidser (Dec 21, 2009)

hey all
there's been a lot of new growth lately and we need your help ..
so pics are best way of letting you know the full story..in the first one you might be able to make out sex..all of the plants have developed the same sign..looks female to my novice eyes ..
also the strongest plant is reaching for the stars big time ..could this all be from having this under cfl's for first 6 weeks while the others were switched to m/h after 3..
be good


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2009)

Do you have alternating nodes yet? 

Alternating nodes is one way of showing maturity.


----------



## reidser (Dec 21, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Heres a damn good pic and reference guide by HIE.
> www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17609
> this should help you out tremendously!


 
thanks for the link chef...good reading from HIE and co


----------



## reidser (Dec 21, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Do you have alternating nodes yet?
> 
> Alternating nodes is one way of showing maturity.


 
i'm gonna say no cause nothing too obvious yet


----------



## nvthis (Dec 21, 2009)

No worries man. They will show when they are ready, and no sooner.  Your plants are looking great! This has excellent grow written all over it.

FYI-As far as 45%, $200 seeds... Yeah, there ain't no such beast. Don't waste your hard earned cash on that crap claim. Good hash will see 45%. Honey oil will see 45%. No stupid seed in all of Canada will ever see 45%. That's just the way that is and that would also mean $200 _not_ wisely spent.


----------



## reidser (Dec 23, 2009)

okay all then plants are showing female but still no alternating nodes..the biggest plant is just shy of 2 feet and the headspace is a little over 6 feet...just looking for the best way to avoid problems wit height..i'll be flowering with 400 hps so how close is safe??


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Look into Low Stress Training on some of your buds irish's threads. Someone will chime in about the hps i'm a cfl grower. Some pics my brother lets see what you got.


----------



## reidser (Dec 23, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Look into Low Stress Training on some of your buds irish's threads. Someone will chime in about the hps i'm a cfl grower. Some pics my brother lets see what you got.


 

had a look at the lst forums alright chef,i think something is gonna have to be done,hope its not too late to start anything though..the other 3 plants are much more compact and bushy growth..i've no new pics taken,theres pics on page 3 taken 2 days ago of the ladies that show a bit of the size issue..camera's not here but i'll get pics up asap


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

no rush brother, a easy lst even late in flower if done carefully and easy should help you out.How many days/weeks in are ya?


----------



## reidser (Dec 23, 2009)

nice one bro..no need to stress so..they were germinated at the end of oct..so veging 7 weeks..


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Looking over your pics, i though you were in flower fer some reason..oh yeah haze! Brother you can start lst with the biggun. I would also follow someone elses lead and leave em tyed up either throughout or most of flower when you switch them. Any signs of alternating nodes yet? If Not they will come. You will get a awsome go at a even canopy.


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Just though of something . Maybe consider topping and cloning that bad girl! That could also help. You can veg a plant almost indefinatly or so i've read. Just remeber that if you do your lady(s) will need a few weeks to recover.


----------



## reidser (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks man,i'll get that big one singled out for some lst and get it even wit the other ones..all the plants have shown signs of sex but no alt nodes yet chef..good of ya to stop by bro
later


----------



## swampbud (Dec 24, 2009)

Reidser, I'm giving 4 euphoria regular not fems a try along with a couple blueberry, and a few northern light x a try. The euphoria are the first ones that i have orderd the others are from freinds that want me to try. I like you only gave 40$ for ten. those pics look very nice. How long of a veg cycle did you go? was it 7weeks before the switch to flower?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey man....this is what I meant by trying to keep an even canopy, and irish told you not to worry about it, that you could just put the shorter plants up on something, closer to the lights.  If you read back, I responded to that saying I was not so concerned with the short ones as th tall ones stretching into the light.

I had this problem with my first indoor grow, being an old outdoor guy, and never haveing to worry about head room.  You can bet that the plant will double in height when you switch to flowering, and sometimes triple...I'm not familiar with the Euphoria, so I can't tell you what to expect.  So you need to look at if you are going to have the room for it if it decides to triple in height.  If you are going to run out of head room, you are either going to want to do some LST, or topping, or a combination of the 2.  

I have a few that I topped, and then bent the 2 tops over to grow vertically for a little while.  The key is to do this sort of training now while in veg.  You don't want to be stressing it while in flower.  Hope this helps you out some, I tried to point this out to ya earlier....sorry I wasn't more persistant.

You may also consider a product called Bushmaster by "Humboldt Counties' Own"  It is a growth inhibitor, I have never used it but I know a couple guys on here who have and had great results.  CMD used it, and DOS has used it as a foliar spray.  I have used all of the other products from this company and I'm very happy with the results.  I don't know if this is a product you would be able to find over there, and don't think that you NEED it, if you just do some training, or topping.  I just thought I would mention it as an option.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 25, 2009)

ohh. i see...

so its euforia, and not euphoria? i'ma go see if i can find this one now...how tall you say that tent is bro? it seems you said 1 meter? this may be a problem now...

put up a pic of entire room, with plants if you can, so we can better see what your working with...

i somehow thought you flipped the light to 12/12 at 1 foot tall???...

...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2009)

> okay all then plants are showing female but still no alternating nodes



:confused2:


----------



## IRISH (Dec 26, 2009)

you still with us bro?...how 'bout them pics'?...


----------



## reidser (Dec 27, 2009)

swampbud said:
			
		

> Reidser, I'm giving 4 euphoria regular not fems a try along with a couple blueberry, and a few northern light x a try. The euphoria are the first ones that i have orderd the others are from freinds that want me to try. I like you only gave 40$ for ten. those pics look very nice. How long of a veg cycle did you go? was it 7weeks before the switch to flower?


 
hey swampbud,i'm just into week 7 of veg now and thinkin about flippin em soon..just gonna post few pics now and give a view of the tent..i've been away last couple of days enjoyin the holidays..so heads a bit delicate shall we say.thats gonna be a nice mix youll have going..hopefully we get some females to look at


----------



## reidser (Dec 27, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :confused2:[/quote
> 
> sorry bro,just sayin all the plants are showing female signs but not showin alternating nodes yet..


----------



## reidser (Dec 27, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> ohh. i see...
> 
> so its euforia, and not euphoria? i'ma go see if i can find this one now...how tall you say that tent is bro? it seems you said 1 meter? this may be a problem now...
> 
> ...


 

hey irish,no i havent flipped them yet buddy..waiting for the green light..the tent is two meters height take away bit for fan and light..heres the pics


----------



## IRISH (Dec 27, 2009)

ahh, i see you braved the holidayz like a brave soldier...lol...lol...i usually get dragged to one place or another, and at times, to many places...this time, i got to stay home , cause it was harvest time, and we all know, that trumps all else...:hubba:   ...

what i found.- Euphoria is one expensive momma...it is also 76% indica...this would be the plant i have been giving you my knowledge at growing reidser...

Euforia- is of the Skunk origins...other than what the web site (DP) claims, i have no idea how this plant should be grown...i believe you are growing an exclusive outdoor strain, indoors reidser...height will surely be a issue at this time...

i am sorry bro for getting our communications crossed on this girl...now we need to figure on what you'll need to do...sounds like LF may be the one to go to for info on the skunk strain at this time...sorry again for the confusion...


----------



## reidser (Dec 27, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> ahh, i see you braved the holidayz like a brave soldier...lol...lol...i usually get dragged to one place or another, and at times, to many places...this time, i got to stay home , cause it was harvest time, and we all know, that trumps all else...:hubba:   ...
> 
> what i found.- Euphoria is one expensive momma...it is also 76% indica...this would be the plant i have been giving you my knowledge at growing reidser...
> 
> ...


 

it said indoor on the dp seed packet so were o.k there bro..can i flip em now though or is that a no no


----------



## IRISH (Dec 27, 2009)

yes, you can flip 'em now bro...remember, 12 hours of uninterupted darkness...

we may need to talk about putting a screen over her real quick, like within a couple days of flipping the lights back...


----------



## reidser (Dec 28, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> yes, you can flip 'em now bro...remember, 12 hours of uninterupted darkness...
> 
> we may need to talk about putting a screen over her real quick, like within a couple days of flipping the lights back...


 
the green lights been givin,lets flip these laddies and see what go's down..ha i'm getting excited like the little ones do waiting for santa on christmass eve!!.i read that some give 36 hours of darkness before the 12 hour light cycle but sure 12 hours works for you no worries..
sorry if sound silly but do you mean screen the top of the plants to stop em getting to the light???


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guys....after looking at your whole set-up it looks like you might be able to get away with it.  Unless my eyes are playing tricks on me, you still have a couple feet that you can move your light up?  I would still take that tall one and bend her over and stake her down, not alot, just enough so that she is the same height as the others.

If worst comes to worst, I mean you can always crop her later if she gets more unruley.  I had one sativa dominat plant in with a bunch of Afgani's and I was constantly trimming her branches to keep her out of the light, and keep her even with the rest of the grow.  I ended up just pulling her out altogether, when it was obvious that she was going to finish a month after the rest of the grow.  I yanked her and freed up space for the others.  I don't think she will triple in size, the skunks I have grown usually double though.  So you need to measure how tall she is now, at the flip, and then figure that she is going to double, and see if that is going to leave you enough space between her top, and the light (don't forget to figure in the space needed btwn the light and the top)  If it's not going to make it in that space, then you need to bend her over and tie her up (sounds like fun aye?)  From the looks of it though, it looks like it is going to be close, get your tape measure out and do a little figuring, and picture her doubled in size.  Good Luck man...again I'm sorry I wasn't a little more presisitent when I saw the problem earlier.


----------



## swampbud (Dec 30, 2009)

Those are some nice lookin ladies. How early did you start with the fertlizers? How often did they get a dose?


----------



## reidser (Jan 1, 2010)

swampbud said:
			
		

> Those are some nice lookin ladies. How early did you start with the fertlizers? How often did they get a dose?


 
hey man,i've been using hesi nutes.i gave them like 1/4 strength root and super vits after  4 weeks from seed.i then bumped it up to full strength for last couple of weeks before flowering.i gave them a dose of ferts every third watering.so two waters just wit tap water ph 6.5 twice and then on 3rd water i'd use the fert mix...i havent givin them any bloom ferts yet.only flipped them other night and gave them a flush out so gonna start on full strength bloom ferts later on when lights go on...later swampbud


----------



## reidser (Jan 1, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Hey guys....after looking at your whole set-up it looks like you might be able to get away with it. Unless my eyes are playing tricks on me, you still have a couple feet that you can move your light up? I would still take that tall one and bend her over and stake her down, not alot, just enough so that she is the same height as the others.
> 
> If worst comes to worst, I mean you can always crop her later if she gets more unruley. I had one sativa dominat plant in with a bunch of Afgani's and I was constantly trimming her branches to keep her out of the light, and keep her even with the rest of the grow. I ended up just pulling her out altogether, when it was obvious that she was going to finish a month after the rest of the grow. I yanked her and freed up space for the others. I don't think she will triple in size, the skunks I have grown usually double though. So you need to measure how tall she is now, at the flip, and then figure that she is going to double, and see if that is going to leave you enough space between her top, and the light (don't forget to figure in the space needed btwn the light and the top) If it's not going to make it in that space, then you need to bend her over and tie her up (sounds like fun aye?) From the looks of it though, it looks like it is going to be close, get your tape measure out and do a little figuring, and picture her doubled in size. Good Luck man...again I'm sorry I wasn't a little more presisitent when I saw the problem earlier.


 

bend her over and tie her up!!!!ha you've a way wit words LF!!..i do have a bit more room when the light is rolled up to the top alright..i'd say we'll have room for the biggest plant to double no problem LF,but as you said we could need slightly more space or less depending on how she grows..i have the lights going from 10 p.m to 10 a.m..so cant get up there till later on tonight..my outtake fan busted on me the other night...dont know why or what happened but shes dead:ignore: ..i swapped the intake over to the carbon filter and i'll just use that as my outtake for the rest of the grow..there's vents cut into the tent so fresh air will get drawn in anyway(hopefully)...its not a problem gettin another fan but i dont think i need to go spending just yet...
peace LF be good


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

As long as your temps stay regular and you have air movement you'll be ok. Happy new year and keep it growing!


----------



## reidser (Jan 12, 2010)

ok friends,thanks for all the advice so far,were getting to the business end of things now so keep it coming please!!sorry didnt post in a bit but got new job and been crazy busy..
i gave the plants 36 hours of dark then swithched to 400 hps 12/12..this was 13 days ago..gave them 3 doses of hesi bloom nutes and water in between.
they seem fine and theres been good growth in them all...the white hairs   at the nodes have stretched out alot more,(still watchin for those hermies!!! )
i was wondering about flushing out the pots..whats the story wit that??should i have done it by now?and how much water should i use??
heres the pics friends


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking very nice reidser! Don't understand the 36 hrs of darkness before flower? Most flush at the end of the flower cycle about 1-2 weeks before harvest, or when a plant has a nute or other problem.


----------



## reidser (Jan 12, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Looking very nice reidser! Don't understand the 36 hrs of darkness before flower? Most flush at the end of the flower cycle about 1-2 weeks before harvest, or when a plant has a nute or other problem.


 
the 36 hours was just something i read in a jorge cervantes piece in a magazine a while ago..he was sayin it might send a stronger signal to the plant to end veg cycle and start the next....just thought i'd try,no harm done so thats the main thing,thanks for the info on flushing chef.good to know..


----------



## swampbud (Jan 24, 2010)

updates? Hows the ladies looking?


----------



## reidser (Jan 24, 2010)

i've been giving the girls there flowering nutes and boosters now for 4 weeks and introduced hesi phosphorus plus tonight..they're all coming on fine..funny how there  growing..its like the four of them are at slightly different stages of flowering..the biggest has more bud sites than the next and then the smallest one is only starting to show sites so she's lagging a bit behind..i messed about with the settings on the camera and hopefully yous can see the pics a bit better..
peace


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 24, 2010)

Looking good reidser...I was wondering about ya hadn't seen your journal updated for awhile.

The flush, some people don't even bother with, they say it's not necessary.  I learned differently, and I do use a flush.  It's a matter of personal preference.  I flush 10 days out from harvest, and don't feed anything except 1 tsp molasses/gl water after the final flush.  I also do a flush right at the flip to 12/12 to get my veg nutes out of the soil, and right away hit them with flowering nutes.

So how did ol stretch there do...is she staying managable?

Things are looking good for you...won't be long now!


----------



## IRISH (Jan 26, 2010)

knew you'd pull it off brother. was'nt much stretch afterall. so far anyways...looks nice...


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2010)

Healthy, healthy lokking ladies reidser. Good idea LF may have to try that!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 26, 2010)

I screwed up that final flush is supposed to be 1 tbl/gl and no nutes until finish...sorry about that


----------



## reidser (Jan 26, 2010)

goin good alright friends,i'm gonna try give up smokin green now until my crop is completely finished...so the next bit of green i smoke will be our own,properly grown wit no crap added for weight!!...i did say try and give up,,i'm sure it'll taste all the sweeter if i can manage it..i'll get up to the room later and get some pics..
be good


----------



## reidser (Jan 26, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I screwed up that final flush is supposed to be 1 tbl/gl and no nutes until finish...sorry about that


 

hey lf...sorry if i havent been keeping you properly informed..does that process you have with the final flush make the smoke taste sweeter?i'd care more about taste than gettin couch locked if ya know what i mean!!


----------



## swampbud (Jan 26, 2010)

Sure look like they are happy to me, Very happy indeed.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 27, 2010)

I think taste is the main reason for using a flush, it washes all the chems out of the soil, and forces the plant to use up any chloropyll stored in it's leaves.  The last 10 days your leaves will really yellow.  I don't know really how much the molasses really plays in the taste, as much as providing sugars for your buds to really beef up at the end.  Alot of the flower enhancers that you can buy like florolicious and stuff are basically molasses.  I also just recently was told by Umbra (who obviosely knows his stuff) that the micro beasts feed on the molasses and they are the ones that break down all the salt, and nute build-ups...I think thats how he put it.  Most of your late flower bud enhancers main ingredient is molasses, and clearex, which is a flushing agent is basically sugar to..so there is some kind of explanation.  IMO flushing definately improves the taste of your smoke.  But like I said some people will tell you it doesn't matter, and they can't tell the difference etc...it's a matter of personal preference, and basically the way I was taught to do things.

I know that 2 harvests back I got my dates mixed up and had to harvest with just a quick flush like 2 or 3 days before the chop.  People that had smoked this same strain before didn't believe me that it was the same weed, and the only reason I can figure is because of the lack of flushing.  These people don't even know I grow it, let alone flushing techniques etc. so it must make some difference...I know I like it better, but it's not a neccesity.


----------



## reidser (Jan 30, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I think taste is the main reason for using a flush, it washes all the chems out of the soil, and forces the plant to use up any chloropyll stored in it's leaves. The last 10 days your leaves will really yellow. I don't know really how much the molasses really plays in the taste, as much as providing sugars for your buds to really beef up at the end. Alot of the flower enhancers that you can buy like florolicious and stuff are basically molasses. I also just recently was told by Umbra (who obviosely knows his stuff) that the micro beasts feed on the molasses and they are the ones that break down all the salt, and nute build-ups...I think thats how he put it. Most of your late flower bud enhancers main ingredient is molasses, and clearex, which is a flushing agent is basically sugar to..so there is some kind of explanation. IMO flushing definately improves the taste of your smoke. But like I said some people will tell you it doesn't matter, and they can't tell the difference etc...it's a matter of personal preference, and basically the way I was taught to do things.
> 
> I know that 2 harvests back I got my dates mixed up and had to harvest with just a quick flush like 2 or 3 days before the chop. People that had smoked this same strain before didn't believe me that it was the same weed, and the only reason I can figure is because of the lack of flushing. These people don't even know I grow it, let alone flushing techniques etc. so it must make some difference...I know I like it better, but it's not a neccesity.


 


thanks for that lf,i'll stick to what you guys tell me.its how we learn.
i've noticed a bit of yellowing..only some of the lower leaves..bit of shrivilling and going yellow..the rest are nice and green..cant get any pics till 10 tonight,so 5 hours to wait..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 31, 2010)

yellowing in the last few weeks is what you want...it means your loosing the chlorophyll, thats the stuff that makes your lips and toungue taste burned or nasty when smoking bud that hasn't been dried and cured right, or picked prematurely.  sounds like your right where you should be!


----------



## swampbud (Jan 31, 2010)

cant wait to hear the taste report i'm going to throw my eufs. to flower next week


----------



## reidser (Feb 3, 2010)

ok friends all seems to be goin good here..there's a pic on this post that'll show the yellowing`i was talkin about with LF so see what you's think...as i said its only a couple of leafs..buds comin on nicely so happy days!!!!:hubba:
sorry when i look ya cant really see the yellow..close up the second pic and look at the plant on the far right halfway down..hopefully this is just what LF was talkin about...


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

Your gonna lose a few leaves throuout the grow. As long as it's only a few leaves. Adjust your Ph, Nutes, Etc. and don't worry. From what i see your doing just fine brother!


----------



## swampbud (Feb 4, 2010)

Very sweet looking ladies you got there... You should be verryverry happy in the not to distant future. Going to show these to the mrs. so she can see what the eufs. are supposed to be lookin like.


----------



## reidser (Feb 12, 2010)

okay thanks to all  you guys for staying with me for this and all your much appreciated advice..i got some pics i hope you all like..it said in the booklet 7 weeks flower but as i said before all the plants seem to be at different stages so i've only started flushing the largest one.most of the bud photos are from her..enjoy


----------



## reidser (Feb 12, 2010)

and one of all 4


----------



## Tact (Feb 12, 2010)

Things are getting frosty!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 12, 2010)

yeah man...lookin good!  I have finally found a breeders estimated time that actually finished in that amount of time...only off by a few days.  Usually they go at least a week sometimes 2 weeks longer than advertised. So don't sweat it if they are not finished in 7.  I usually do my flush when I see amber, or have about 10% amber....then I have another 7 to 10 days for them to finish.  But some folks like alot of amber...if your looking for the couch you may want to wait for 30% amber to flush and let it mature for another 7-10 days.  

Looking good though man!


----------



## swampbud (Feb 12, 2010)

Mmmmmm


----------



## 420benny (Feb 12, 2010)

I just found this thread, and I want to say how proud I am of my brothers here for helping out like you all are. It is a beautiful thing. Reidser, you got lucky having this team of coaches. You are doing a great job. You should be proud, too. I am loving the shape of those girls. I mostly grow outdoors and I am imagining 6 footers of those with a 4 foot cola as fat as a soccer ball.  True pipe dream.  It would rot so bad where I live. I am watching this finish and here's benny's very best GREEN MOJO for you.


----------



## IRISH (Feb 13, 2010)

been awhile reidser. looks good. looks real good bro...bet you already have plans for your next?. lol. looks like a few weeks to go yet...

very nice job for being outta the game for so long bro...i knew you'd pull it off from the beginning...lol...

i use M throughout my entire grow. right up til around week 7. got that sugary goodness on your lips after a J...  ...

nice job indeed...Irish...


----------



## the chef (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice riedser! Glad you stuck with it! Now your a breath away from your own dank to smoke! Congrats!


----------



## reidser (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks benny,the crew were rounded up early on in the grow and really have been fantastic stickin with it..always ready to give you the proper info to help me through each phase of indoor growing ...
so LF...THE FLUSH..if i have 10litre pots how much water should be used to flush..i read somwhere just keep pouring till the tray under the pot gets half full...should this be just done once,then normall watering for next 7-10 days..i also heard of not watering 3 days before harvest,helps with the drying of the buds..just want to know what you guys think.
hey irish...we've come a long way from the construction phase!!!:hubba: ..its been great learning as we go...once the money spending is forgotten about from getting set up..but well only have to do that for the first grow so obviously next grow wont hurt the pocket near as much..my mam(dont tell anyone!!) actually got my next batch of beans for me for x mass!..fem seeds again.greenhouse seed company..5 diff strains..cheese,big bang,el nino,white widow and himalaya gold..should be interesting eh.i'm just waiting for right time to try pop em as i've only got the one space for growing at the moment..peace people


----------



## reidser (Feb 13, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Very nice riedser! Glad you stuck with it! Now your a breath away from your own dank to smoke! Congrats!


 

good stuff chef,i cant wait...is there any items i should be thinking of getting now to have ready for the harvest,like air tight jars for curing or what do you use??


----------



## reidser (Feb 13, 2010)

swampbud said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm


 
hey man,nearly there...you flip your girls...have they perked up


----------



## the chef (Feb 13, 2010)

Got these puppy's at bed, bath and beyond. Can't recall how much i paid fer them. Mason jars will do also. I like the lock seal on these. Makes burping a snap.


----------



## swampbud (Feb 14, 2010)

Reidser, They are going 12/12 this week they perkd very nice got the soil figured out, wont make that mistake again. Sure hope they turn out like yours.      Swampbud


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Reidser...I don't have an exact science to my final flush method.  I also am not too hip on the metric system...lol...so I'll tell you how I do it with a 5 gallon pot.  Your basically wanting to get any build up of nutes out of your soil, forcing your plants to use up whatever nutrients it has stored inside it's self.  So What I do is I take a gallon and soak the medium really good, I let this sit for a good 10-15 min, to allow all the solids to become disolved and easier to flush out of the pots.  Next I just run copius amounts through the pot 3 or 4 times.  I use my bathtub, and just let the water run through for several minutes, you can watch the water coming from the bottom holes.  It will start off brownish, then to yellowish and then to clear (at least with my feed it's those colors)  when it has started flowing clear I call it good.  This is when I'm ready for my last gallon which I have my molasses in or clearex or whatever cleanser you want to use.  (clearex is just sugars)  I adjust my pH on this last gallon and run it over my medium.  This will correct whatever your pH was of your tap, and put those sugars in for the plant to have.  I have good tap water here though, so if you are on a well or have chloramine in your water, you may just want to run 3 or 4 gallons of distilled or RO through.  I hope this helps you.  Can't wait to see your plants finished up bud!


----------



## reidser (Feb 25, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Hey Reidser...I don't have an exact science to my final flush method. I also am not too hip on the metric system...lol...so I'll tell you how I do it with a 5 gallon pot. Your basically wanting to get any build up of nutes out of your soil, forcing your plants to use up whatever nutrients it has stored inside it's self. So What I do is I take a gallon and soak the medium really good, I let this sit for a good 10-15 min, to allow all the solids to become disolved and easier to flush out of the pots. Next I just run copius amounts through the pot 3 or 4 times. I use my bathtub, and just let the water run through for several minutes, you can watch the water coming from the bottom holes. It will start off brownish, then to yellowish and then to clear (at least with my feed it's those colors) when it has started flowing clear I call it good. This is when I'm ready for my last gallon which I have my molasses in or clearex or whatever cleanser you want to use. (clearex is just sugars) I adjust my pH on this last gallon and run it over my medium. This will correct whatever your pH was of your tap, and put those sugars in for the plant to have. I have good tap water here though, so if you are on a well or have chloramine in your water, you may just want to run 3 or 4 gallons of distilled or RO through. I hope this helps you. Can't wait to see your plants finished up bud!


 

thanks lf..i flushed the most mature lady last tuesday.16/2.the other 3 have been getting there regular hesi nutes and boosters.ive stepped back a bit with the watering this last week..the soil is holding the moisture so not as much watering needed..thanks for the photo of your curing jars chef.theres a couple of shops nearby that have exactly what we need.
do you think it would be best to cut the cola buds now..i'm getting to the stage now i think,but i'm kinda lackin a bit of confidence about doing it the best way..dont want to mess anything up at this late stage!!here's the pics


----------



## the chef (Feb 25, 2010)

Looking good riedser! There is no wrong way to cut. Thats the fun, learning and coming up with your own way.


----------



## swampbud (Feb 26, 2010)

whats the tric colors? Or are you going to go by days in flower? Man those sure look like nice thick buds.


----------

